# كيف أوصل جهازى تلفاز على رسيفر واحد ؟؟؟



## salahmed (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتم ... أريد أن استفسر عن كيفية تشغيل جهازى تلفاز من ريسيفر واحد ويكون كل جهاز مستقل بذاته ..

انتظر ردودكم ... شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (8 أغسطس 2011)

إذا أردنا تشغيل تلفازين على رسيفر واحد لعرض نفس القناتين على التلفازين نحتاج إلى إدخال فيش الصورة والصوت من الرسيفر إلى أحد التلفازين ونأخذ سلكا أخر من إخراج التلفاز الاول إلى إدخال التلفاز الثاني
إذا لم يتوفر في أي من التلفازين مخارج للصورة والصوت انما مجرد إدخال فنستخدم لأحدهما فيش الصورة والصوت وللآخر نستخدم إخراج الrf من الرسيفر ويدخل للتلفاز عن طريق مدخل فيشة الهوائي( الأريل)


----------



## حمدان المغني (8 أغسطس 2011)

أخي لكل جهاز رسيفر اكثر من طريقة للتوصيل الى التلفاز 
1- طريقة التوصيل عبر وصلة الباحث التلقائي مدخل الاريل
2- التوصيل عبر وصلة الفيديو اوديو الذي تأتي احمر وابيض واصفر
3- وهناك التوصيل الحديث ما يسمة اتش دي بورت مستقل بذاتة 

وبالتالي يمكن استغلال كل طريقة لتلفاز ولكل تلفاز ما يناسبة من التوصيل 
فهناك القديم الذي يعمل بوصلة الباحث الاريل
وهناك الحديث الذي يعمل بواسطة الفديو اوديو
وهناك الاحدث الذي يعمل بوصلة اتش دي 

موفق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أغسطس 2011)

salahmed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو سمحتم ... أريد أن استفسر عن كيفية تشغيل جهازى تلفاز من ريسيفر واحد ويكون كل جهاز مستقل بذاته ..
> 
> انتظر ردودكم ... شكرا جزيلا ...


اخى
ماذا تقصد بجملة "ويكون كل جهاز مستقل بذاته "؟
هل كل جهاز بستقبل قناة مختلفة؟ أم يمكن التحكم فى الريسيفر من كل جهاز؟
الريسيفر هو المتحكم فلا يمكنه ارسال قناتين فى آن لجهازين
أما إن كان التحكم فهناك ما يسمر Extra link يمكنه أن ينقل إشارة الريموت من أى مكان للريسيفر و التحكم فيه بالتالى


----------



## salahmed (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لردودكم الوافية


----------



## salahmed (8 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> ماذا تقصد بجملة "ويكون كل جهاز مستقل بذاته "؟
> هل كل جهاز بستقبل قناة مختلفة؟ أم يمكن التحكم فى الريسيفر من كل جهاز؟
> الريسيفر هو المتحكم فلا يمكنه ارسال قناتين فى آن لجهازين
> أما إن كان التحكم فهناك ما يسمر Extra link يمكنه أن ينقل إشارة الريموت من أى مكان للريسيفر و التحكم فيه بالتالى



كنت أقصد لو أمكن ان أقوم بالبحث خلال الجهاز التانى حتى أحصل على أكثر من قناة بحيث يكون كل جهاز يعمل على قناة دون تقيد الثانى بالأول ولكنك وضحت الأمر.

ولو سمحت بالنسبة للـ Extra Link ما نظامها وسعرها ؟؟

شكرا جزيلا للمساعدة


----------



## الصقر اليمان (11 أغسطس 2011)

لدي رسيفيرين واريد توصيلهما بصحن واحد مع وجود وصلة lnb فكيف اعمل ؟ 
يعني انا لدي 2 رسيفير واريد ان اشبكهما الى صحن هوائي واحد مع العلم ان الرسيفير الاول والذي اشاهد فيه حاليا متصل مع الصحن بوصلة LNB فهل تقبل الوصلة الاتصال مع رسيفر ثاني ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

salahmed قال:


> كنت أقصد لو أمكن ان أقوم بالبحث خلال الجهاز التانى حتى أحصل على أكثر من قناة بحيث يكون كل جهاز يعمل على قناة دون تقيد الثانى بالأول ولكنك وضحت الأمر.
> 
> ولو سمحت بالنسبة للـ extra link ما نظامها وسعرها ؟؟
> 
> شكرا جزيلا للمساعدة


لها نظامين و كلاهما من عدة مستقبل ir يستقبل إشارة الريموت كما هى ثم يرسلها إلى جهاز فوق الريسيفر و dvd و باقى الأجهزة معا فيعيد توليد إشارة الريموت للأجهزة و كل جهاز يترجم ما يخصه
الأول يعمل من خلال كابل الهوائى لنقل إشارة الريموت و سلك الهوائى يربط كافة الأجهزة لذا قد يناسب مسافة كبيرة ولا تعوقه حواجز و الثانى يرسل موجة تردد عالى حوالى 900 ميجا لهذا قد يتأثر بوجود خرسانه أو اجسام معدنية كبيرة مثل الثلاجة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

الصقر اليمان قال:


> لدي رسيفيرين واريد توصيلهما بصحن واحد مع وجود وصلة lnb فكيف اعمل ؟
> يعني انا لدي 2 رسيفير واريد ان اشبكهما الى صحن هوائي واحد مع العلم ان الرسيفير الاول والذي اشاهد فيه حاليا متصل مع الصحن بوصلة lnb فهل تقبل الوصلة الاتصال مع رسيفر ثاني ؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


يوجد مشترك خاص بهذه الوصلة يحتوى دايودات بداخله المشكلة أن الجهاز الذى سيضبط على محطة ذات استقطاب أفقى ستجعل الإستقبال على المحطات الأفقى فقط فى كلا الرسيفرين


----------



## salahmed (13 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لها نظامين و كلاهما من عدة مستقبل ir يستقبل إشارة الريموت كما هى ثم يرسلها إلى جهاز فوق الريسيفر و dvd و باقى الأجهزة معا فيعيد توليد إشارة الريموت للأجهزة و كل جهاز يترجم ما يخصه
> الأول يعمل من خلال كابل الهوائى لنقل إشارة الريموت و سلك الهوائى يربط كافة الأجهزة لذا قد يناسب مسافة كبيرة ولا تعوقه حواجز و الثانى يرسل موجة تردد عالى حوالى 900 ميجا لهذا قد يتأثر بوجود خرسانه أو اجسام معدنية كبيرة مثل الثلاجة



جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Mohammad Altah (13 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين الاخوان على الافادة


----------



## علاالموسوي (16 يناير 2015)

احسنتم


----------

